# Rude driver invaded my privacy



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.

I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
We shared an Uber to go back to our places, and while riding in the backseat, he was quietly confiding to me how he was feeling like such a failure. I was holding his hand, and I kept telling him (very quietly) "you are not a failure! You are a wonderful man." He was sitting quietly, and I was happy I could be the friend at his side during this difficult time. This was the first time he's ever really opened up to me.

All of a sudden, our fat hairy driver yells out in a loud gruff voice "Don't worry little Buddy! There's always next time!"
I was shocked that this man had been listening closely to our conversation, and my friend was clearly humiliated. My friend stopped talking about this and just clammed up for the rest of the way.
When the driver dropped him off at his place first, he yelled out the window "Hey! keep you chin up!" This added insult to injury.
I'm sure this man meant well, but I am still so angry about it! Drivers really need to know usually a conversation is private and not to listen in.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You're either the worst passenger ever or a troll.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Drivers really need to know usually a conversation is private and not to listen in.


Or maybe, just maybe you should do your "private" conversations in *private...?
*
As an individual you might still hold some entertainment value, but you need to get your soap opera aspirations separate from your trolling.

Anyways, that guy you was holding his hand told me that the only reason he wanted to go with you is because you are a fat chick and always keep some tacos and other treats in your purse.

-5 stars for you.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> You're either the worst passenger ever or a troll.


Funny how some UP people say that, yet, some UP drivers (some with really high driver scores) stated that everything I posted is common sense, and were surprised how many UP disagree with that common sense.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> You're either the worst passenger ever or a troll.


I doubt if she is even human. Her stories are so farfetched I think her main company are cats.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> I doubt if she is even human. Her stories are so farfetched I think her main company are cats.


Farfetched? I see her stories as the exact opposite. She blabs and blabs on for ever and ever about nothing. You continue reading waiting for something interesting or big to happen, and finally you get to the end and realize that really nothing ever happened and you just wasted your time! That's what reading her makes it so painful. Reminds me of my ex-wife.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't know your history like some others here obviously do so I will give you the benefit of the doubt. Couple things; I don't see where the driver was rude? He made a couple comments (yes unsolicited) to try and make your friend feel better. Or invaded your privacy? You're in his car! Is your friend really that fragile that these comments made him clam up and feel humiliated??


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

PTUber said:


> I don't know your history like some others here obviously do so I will give you the benefit of the doubt. Couple things; I don't see where the driver was rude? He made a couple comments (yes unsolicited) to try and make your friend feel better. Or invaded your privacy? You're in his car! Is your friend really that fragile that these comments made him clam up and feel humiliated??


I have a feeling she has no chance with fragile drama boy no matter what she does. It's called barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

The troll, don't feed him.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Farfetched? I see her stories as the exact opposite. She blabs and blabs on for ever and ever about nothing. Your continue reading waiting for something interesting or big to happen, and finally you get to the end and realize that really nothing ever happened and you just wasted your time! That's what reading her makes it so painful. Reminds me of my ex-wife.


She is been watching to many reruns on Seinfeld, her stories a non-stories and they about the nothingness notions of her boring life.












PrestonT said:


> The troll, don't feed him.


Is just fun to see what kind of answers will spew from that hand.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> All of a sudden, our fat hairy driver yells out in a loud gruff voice "Don't worry little Buddy! There's always next time!"
> "Hey! keep you chin up!"


*Skipper drives for Uber!

No WAY!*


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> Drivers really need to know usually a conversation is private and not to listen in.


uh... okay... I won't listen to "private conversations" in your house, and you won't have "private conversations" in my presences that do not include me.

Maybe he should not have spoken up, that's a judgement call but you cannot expect him to not hear what you're saying. You are almost as close to him as you were to the crybaby next to you.

I hate when people treat me like some sub human. Okay driver, Microphone off.

I listen to every conversation I mu car, not because I want to but because they are having it IN MY CAR!



lilCindy said:


> All of a sudden, our fat hairy driver yells out...


ugh...

Your driver is a human being, he was showing empathy and offering encouragement.

You are a 1star human.



Uberingdude said:


> I have a feeling she has no chance with fragile drama boy no matter what she does. It's called barking up the wrong tree.


I was thinking the same thing...

You worded much more politely though.



lilCindy said:


> All of a sudden, our fat hairy driver yells out


If you weren't so wrapped up in believing the world revolves around you, the driver may have had some great advice for your overly sensitive, emotional friend for dealing with rejection.

He probably has been dealing with judgemental, entitled , selfish, self centered people like you his whole life so he may be fairly educated on it.


----------



## Baccala53 (May 26, 2017)

Mt







Hi LilCindy, check my new stop listening Device. 
Hopefully this will stop me earring a lot of bull$$/et that come out pax 
Especially from 25-35 years old stuck up 
Young ladies. 
Cheers 
Keep Smiling


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

What did you rate him?


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

woohooo show more of what a crappy person you are by describing your Human being Uber driver in such a rude manner.... You are in the friend zone cuz he's likely Gay or sees your soul Cindy its ugly.



Baccala53 said:


> Mt
> View attachment 134861
> Hi LilCindy, check my new stop listening Device.
> Hopefully this will stop me earring a lot of bull$$/et that come out pax
> ...


sadly these won't work as they only block out ear drum piercing sounds but I kinda imagine she sounds shrill.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


Fake story. Compliments hey other thread about what drivers should do and not do for 5 stars. 
This dude is playing us.



Cableguynoe said:


> Fake story. Compliments his other thread about what drivers should do and not do for 5 stars.
> This dude is playing us.


----------



## Baccala53 (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


 Surely this very profound young theatrical fellow must want more than a shoulder to lean on. Forgive me, it has been a while for me past my single days but i dont recall ever wanting to put my head on my wifes shoulders. I am absolutely sure i wanted to spread her legs first and ask questions later. You have a very powerful thing between your legs. It is extemely capable of defining the man you will be with. He is either a man or something "theatrical"


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Fake story. Compliments hey other thread about what drivers should do and not do for 5 stars.
> This dude is playing us.


I wouldn't be surprised if there are ten avatars with the same IP address as lilCindy: My suspects: Asriznet and FishChris and George manousaridis really defended her. George's personality and broken English is too cartoonish, and he happens to become friends with her. Drider, Saduber, Uberfuntis all have crazy things going on in their lives always.

Although he goes against her in every posting, I'm also suspicious of Flacco. His responses back and forth with lilCindy seem like set ups with a ventriloquist and his dummy. Also, Flacco said "Can you imagine 224 posts on this thread>>>??? OMG" Almost seems like he's bragging of his own accomplishment?

I'm really hoping that SadUber and Drider are real, and that lilCindy is not real. Unfortunately, I've met so many pax with attitudes like her, that it could be the opposite.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

Save your private conversations for somewhere private. You were trying to take advantage of someone's grief. The driver probably saved this poor guy from your evil clutches.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ubergirl182 said:


> You in the friend zone cuz hes likely Gay or see your soul Cindy its ugly.


I'm going with the latter...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Sounds to me like the driver was just trying to be nice.

People these days have too thin of skin and are overly sensitive. People should not be bothered so easily by every little thing.

In order to have a service job these days, you typically either have the choice between the tight rope or the script, but merely expressing yourself as a human is out of the question.

Fear not though, soon robots will be replacing humans so no one can get impromptu psychiatric sessions with a random cab driver.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


So... what did you rate him?


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> So... what did you rate him?


Negative 20,000 stars because he was fat, hairy, didn't open her door, cock blocked her, had warm water, looking in the rear view 1 one to many times.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there are ten avatars with the same IP address as lilCindy: My suspects: Asriznet and FishChris and George manousaridis really defended her. George's personality and broken English is too cartoonish, and he happens to become friends with her. Drider, Saduber, Uberfuntis all have crazy things going on in their lives always.
> 
> Although he goes against her in every posting, I'm also suspicious of Flacco. His responses back and forth with lilCindy seem like set ups with a ventriloquist and his dummy. Also, Flacco said "Can you imagine 224 posts on this thread>>>??? OMG" Almost seems like he's bragging of his own accomplishment?
> 
> I'm really hoping that SadUber and Drider are real, and that lilCindy is not real. Unfortunately, I've met so many pax with attitudes like her, that it could be the opposite.


What he said


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> When the driver dropped him off at his place first, he yelled out the window "Hey! keep you chin up!" This added insult to injury.
> I'm sure this man meant well, but I am still so angry about it! Drivers really need to know usually a conversation is private and not to listen in.


I just thought of something. It seems to me that you repress how you feel. Just as people are too sensitive these days, they also seem too afraid to express themselves. Maybe you should try letting out how you feel to the people that bother you. Maybe you should have snapped at the driver "nobody asked you!" when he said the comment you found to be rude. Then maybe you wouldn't still be steaming mad about the whole situation right now. Maybe the driver would have been bothered... but maybe he would have apologized. And maybe ultimately everyone would walk away feeling better. Instead you are still steaming and the driver probably saw his 5 star ratings stay the same and total rated trips go up and is now irritated not having any idea what he did wrong.

Seems like no one knows how to communicate these days. Everything these days is so passive aggressive.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I just thought of something. It seems to me that you repress how you feel. Just as people are too sensitive these days, they also seem too afraid to express themselves. Maybe you should try letting out how you feel to the people that bother you. Maybe you should have snapped at the driver "nobody asked you!" when he said the comment you found to be rude. Then maybe you wouldn't still be steaming mad about the whole situation right now. Maybe the driver would have been bothered... but maybe he would have apologized. And maybe ultimately everyone would walk away feeling better. Instead you are still steaming and the driver probably saw his 5 star ratings stay the same and total rated trips go up and is now irritated not having any idea what he did wrong.
> 
> Seems like no one knows how to communicate these days. Everything these days is so passive aggressive.


He isn't steaming mad. He's trolling. With some success, I must add.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> He isn't steaming mad. He's trolling. With some success, I must add.


Yup. He's laughing at the attention he's getting and at the drivers he's upsetting


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yup. He's laughing at the attention he's getting and at the drivers he's upsetting


troll or not there are some women who think like this I work with one....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ubergirl182 said:


> troll or not there are some women who think like this I work with one....


And? There are people that think horrible thoughts. 
This person is trolling to get a rise from drivers. 
Fake stories.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

O.k


lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


It's a car, not a private room. You could be whispering and I could here every ****ing word you're saying. You're like one of those people who would talk about doing acid at some festival in the desert in my car as if I'm not there. You need help if you think anything you say in a car with a stranger is private.

Also, I'm well aware you're probably a troll but this is entertaining at this point.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Although... I always am amazed at how many pax will carry on VERY private conversations with each other and believe I cannot hear them or I'm just part of the background


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Although... I always am amazed at how many pax will carry on VERY private conversations with each other and believe I cannot hear them or I'm just part of the background


Yeah always make for good gossip talk with friends


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Yeah always make for good gossip talk with friends


You know, this topic deserves a thread of its own.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Although... I always am amazed at how many pax will carry on VERY private conversations with each other and believe I cannot hear them or I'm just part of the background


Well, you are a stranger. They probably don't care what you think because they know you aren't in their circle.

I've also had a lot of passengers admit a lot of very private things directly to me, like they just had to get it off their chest to someone but they couldn't talk to someone they actually knew. But they could talk with me because they had me stuck with them for a few minutes. Like I'm a psychiatrist. And to be honest, I'd far rather tell my deepest secrets to an uber driver than a psychiatrist also.

Tell a psychiatrist you feel blue and they'll report you to the state and take away your gun rights.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

ubergirl182 said:


> woohooo show more of what a crappy person you are by describing your Human being Uber driver in such a rude manner.... You are in the friend zone cuz he's likely Gay or sees your soul Cindy its ugly.
> 
> sadly these won't work as they only block out ear drum piercing sounds but I kinda imagine she sounds shrill.


My soul is ugly? I am a 1-star human being? Is that because I slapped the driver in the face? Is that because I called the driver an a hole? If so, I missed that part of the story. The driver dropped off my friend. 5 minutes later that driver dropped me off. End of story. It seems you are telling me I do not have the right to my own feelings. I was angry because a good friend of mine was hurting. This is the first time I have even mentioned it to anyone. Such a crime.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there are ten avatars with the same IP address as lilCindy: My suspects: Asriznet and FishChris and George manousaridis really defended her. George's personality and broken English is too cartoonish, and he happens to become friends with her. Drider, Saduber, Uberfuntis all have crazy things going on in their lives always.
> 
> Although he goes against her in every posting, I'm also suspicious of Flacco. His responses back and forth with lilCindy seem like set ups with a ventriloquist and his dummy. Also, Flacco said "Can you imagine 224 posts on this thread>>>??? OMG" Almost seems like he's bragging of his own accomplishment?
> 
> I'm really hoping that SadUber and Drider are real, and that lilCindy is not real. Unfortunately, I've met so many pax with attitudes like her, that it could be the opposite.


Dude,

This is Flacco, a well known member in Florida.

I do not know Cindy. Got it??

Now, take your meds and watch and read some fake news if you want. Just don't post any with my name.


----------



## BardleDooMamo (Jul 1, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there are ten avatars with the same IP address as lilCindy: My suspects: Asriznet and FishChris and George manousaridis really defended her. George's personality and broken English is too cartoonish, and he happens to become friends with her. Drider, Saduber, Uberfuntis all have crazy things going on in their lives always.
> 
> Although he goes against her in every posting, I'm also suspicious of Flacco. His responses back and forth with lilCindy seem like set ups with a ventriloquist and his dummy. Also, Flacco said "Can you imagine 224 posts on this thread>>>??? OMG" Almost seems like he's bragging of his own accomplishment?
> 
> I'm really hoping that SadUber and Drider are real, and that lilCindy is not real. Unfortunately, I've met so many pax with attitudes like her, that it could be the opposite.


Nailed it


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> My soul is ugly? I am a 1-star human being? Is that because I slapped the driver in the face? Is that because I called the driver an a hole? If so, I missed that part of the story. The driver dropped off my friend. 5 minutes later that driver dropped me off. End of story. It seems you are telling me I do not have the right to my own feelings. I was angry because a good friend of mine was hurting. This is the first time I have even mentioned it to anyone. Such a crime.


Actually he said that because he said you described your human being of a Uber driver in such a rude manner aka fat and hairy.

Was that even necessary in the grand scheme of things when you wanted to share how your Uber driver "invaded" your privacy?

Ps, if you're already in the friend zone, your uber driver chiming in, telling your friend to keep his chin up, wouldn't affect that.



ubergirl182 said:


> woohooo show more of what a crappy person you are by describing your Human being Uber driver in such a rude manner.... You are in the friend zone cuz he's likely Gay or sees your soul Cindy its ugly.
> 
> sadly these won't work as they only block out ear drum piercing sounds but I kinda imagine she sounds shrill.


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> My soul is ugly? I am a 1-star human being? Is that because I slapped the driver in the face? Is that because I called the driver an a hole? If so, I missed that part of the story. The driver dropped off my friend. 5 minutes later that driver dropped me off. End of story. It seems you are telling me I do not have the right to my own feelings. I was angry because a good friend of mine was hurting. This is the first time I have even mentioned it to anyone. Such a crime.


Fat Harry driver....what gives you any right to discribe or call anyone fat and Harry. The dude was being kind once again princess gets angry....princess it suits you.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> My soul is ugly? I am a 1-star human being? Is that because I slapped the driver in the face? Is that because I called the driver an a hole? If so, I missed that part of the story. The driver dropped off my friend. 5 minutes later that driver dropped me off. End of story. It seems you are telling me I do not have the right to my own feelings. I was angry because a good friend of mine was hurting. This is the first time I have even mentioned it to anyone. Such a crime.


It's not an isolated incident. I've read a handful of your posts. I dont like you. I dont like people like you. You and people like you are ugly humans. You are what is wrong with your generation. I have no use for you or people lile you.

Me me me me.

You are a self-centered, judgemental stuck up, self entitled pos.

Come back in 20 years after you have some life experience and read your posts.

You aren't better than me, Your fat hairy driver from the other night, any of the drivers that you got fired by rating them because they weren't blessed with looks you found appealing or were, god forbid born 15 years before you.

What if that 55 year old driver you one stared because he made the mistake of being born in the 60s needed Uber to pay for his wife's chemo or feed his family?

You say you regret rating low based on age and looks but your attitude hasn't changed. it is obvious from some of your other posts., "fat hairy driver"ect...

I swear, if my daughter acted like you or had your self-entitled attitude I'd beat her.


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> It's not an isolated incident. I've read a handful of your posts. I dont like you. I dont like people like you. You and people like you are ugly humans. You are what is wrong with your generation. I have no use for you or people lile you.
> 
> Me me me me.
> 
> ...


 If like this 50000 times if I could. I said much the same n a past post my daughter is 15 and I hope will never be like this. Which I don't really fear as was been raised to know that we work for what we have. Life's or handed to us on a silver platter. Looks fade with age but a beautiful caring soul shines through. Shallowness is ugly and sadly sometimes the most beautiful people are the ugliest.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


Hahahahahahaaaaaaaaa! Your posts are HILARIOUS! keep up the good work!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


Troll. But I'm bored at times and will play along.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Funny how some UP people say that, yet, some UP drivers (some with really high driver scores) stated that everything I posted is common sense, and were surprised how many UP disagree with that common sense.


Those drivers are just new.



lilCindy said:


> We shared an Uber to go back to our places, and while riding in the backseat, he was quietly confiding to me how he was feeling like such a failure.


You should have told him the truth. He DID fail. He applied for a part in a play (in _Minneapolis_, LOL!), and someone else was better than he was. He failed.

Tell him to grow up and that we all fail more often than we succeed. REAL life doesn't give trophies for participating...only for winning.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

I could tell shes a fatty in the friend zone, if she was hot he would have taken her for sex when she grabbed his hand with her hooves


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> My soul is ugly? I am a 1-star human being?


Words to live by:

*"Beauty is only skin deep. Ugly goes all the way to the bone."*


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JimKE said:


> REAL life doesn't give trophies for participating...only for winning.


Amen! 


JimKE said:


> Words to live by:
> 
> *"Beauty is only skin deep. Ugly goes all the way to the bone."*


Preach it brother Jim!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


I feel your pain lilCindy - You must feel so bad. Omg...how can you live with yourself?

I mean, for you to be divulging such _personal_ information so that just anyone within ears reach could hear. 

Chin up! I'm sure your 'friend zone' bf will forgive you...sometime this year or next.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Three pages of comments without broaching the _only_ thing of interest here: WHAT WAS THE PLAY?!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. We shared an Uber to go back to our places, and while riding in the backseat, he was quietly confiding to me how he was feeling like such a failure. I was holding his hand, and I kept telling him (very quietly) "you are not a failure! You are a wonderful man."
> 
> All of a sudden, our fat hairy driver yells out in a loud gruff voice "Don't worry little Buddy! There's always next time!"
> ...


While the "fat, hairy driver" clearly is uncalled for, she does have a point. Years of experience in this business dictate that you do not enter your passengers' conversations unless they invite you into them. Yes, they are going to talk as if you are not there, but that is part of the business. Yes, they guy meant well, but he should have kept his mouth closed and simply drove them to their destination. In fact, this is why in one of my replies to Our Minneapolis User in another topic, I informed her that I speak only when spoken to or it is necessary to speak.

Still, referring to your driver as "fat and hairy", lilCindy, gives substance to those who call you a "snob", "self absorbed", "entitled" and "ugly". If you want respect, Mademoiselle, you must show it. You have stated that you consider us "professional", but, with a comment such as the "fat and hairy" you demonstrate that you consider us anything but "professionals". Marry, Mademoiselle, you show that you consider us beneath you.



Blatherskite said:


> Three pages of comments without broaching the _only_ thing of interest here: WHAT WAS THE PLAY?!


_*Huis clos*_?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> Three pages of comments without broaching the _only_ thing of interest here: WHAT WAS THE PLAY?!


_Hunchback of Notre Dame - _Driver was hoping for the lead part.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

Just how rude was the driver Cindy?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _*Huis clos*_?


It's almost as if Sartre understood the essence of an Uber ride.


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

if you want privacy? drive your own car please...

do you think the driver intentionally want to hear what you guys are talking in the back? there's no such thing as choosing what we want to listen/hear and you cannot un-hear things...

then you will say, the driver could have just kept quiet and focus on his driving BUT does that change the fact that the driver already heard/listen to what you guys were talking about.

do not redirect your own actions/mistake to another person's responsibility.

maybe you should stop taking uber until Uber comes out with self-driving ones... but don't be too happy because technology will never end, the autonomous uber car will not only give short comments like "Keep your chin up!" it might even lookup up other upcoming plays your guy friend can audition for, i'm sure you don't mind that right...



Uberingdude said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there are ten avatars with the same IP address as lilCindy: My suspects: Asriznet and FishChris and George manousaridis really defended her. George's personality and broken English is too cartoonish, and he happens to become friends with her. Drider, Saduber, Uberfuntis all have crazy things going on in their lives always.
> 
> Although he goes against her in every posting, I'm also suspicious of Flacco. His responses back and forth with lilCindy seem like set ups with a ventriloquist and his dummy. Also, Flacco said "Can you imagine 224 posts on this thread>>>??? OMG" Almost seems like he's bragging of his own accomplishment?
> 
> I'm really hoping that SadUber and Drider are real, and that lilCindy is not real. Unfortunately, I've met so many pax with attitudes like her, that it could be the opposite.


Me defending her? are you serious? hahaha


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Every Button Hit from this OP~


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Every Button Hit from this OP~
> 
> View attachment 134977


This is quite a talented troll though, for what that's worth. He even got UP.net to feature one of his threads.


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

elelegido said:


> This is quite a talented troll though, for what that's worth. He even got UP.net to feature one of his threads.


exactly! only after joining less than 2 weeks... let's just pre-congratulate her as future moderator of UP... it's only matter of time...


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

asriznet said:


> exactly! only after joining less than 2 weeks... let's just pre-congratulate her as future moderator of UP... it's only matter of time...


Journalism in her future? The conflict is top notch : )


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

asriznet said:


> exactly! only after joining less than 2 weeks... let's just pre-congratulate her as future moderator of UP... it's only matter of time...


It's a driver - on one of his posts about a bad driver he accidentally put "rider" instead of "driver", and corrected it later. A pax wouldn't make that mistake. My guess, his name is Josh, he lives in his mom's basement, has weight issues and writes his posts in his underwear with a tub of ice cream on the desk next to his computer.


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

elelegido said:


> It's a driver - on one of his posts about a bad driver he accidentally put "rider" instead of "driver", and corrected it later. A pax wouldn't make that mistake. My guess, his name is Josh, he lives in his mom's basement, has weight issues and writes his posts in his underwear with a tub of ice cream on the desk next to his computer.


I'm guessing it's Victoria Secret underwear?


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

elelegido said:


> It's a driver - on one of his posts about a bad driver he accidentally put "rider" instead of "driver", and corrected it later. A pax wouldn't make that mistake. My guess, his name is Josh, he lives in his mom's basement, has weight issues and writes his posts in his underwear with a tub of ice cream on the desk next to his computer.


Poor Josh


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

_Josh the Troll..._


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

asriznet said:


> I'm guessing it's Victoria Secret underwear?


I'm picking up "non-binary gender identifier" from his posts, so probably not Victoria Secret. Target/Walmart in all likelihood.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I'm picking up "non-binary gender identifier" from his posts, so probably not Victoria Secret. Target/Walmart in all likelihood.


Avatar is a _fairy..._


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


Hahahah this is hilarious.

Hahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Flacco said:


> Dude,
> 
> This is Flacco, a well known member in Florida.
> 
> ...


Sorry! I guess I am like Freddy from Scooby Doo who sings the villain behind every Avatar!


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

elelegido said:


> I'm picking up "non-binary gender identifier" from his posts, so probably not Victoria Secret. Target/Walmart in all likelihood.


oh well, it's more of an inside joke... that tells that I have wasted too much of my free time reading lilCindy posts...


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> _Josh the Troll..._


I have to admit, I keep going back and forth between thinking Cindy as a troll or not. Earlier today I was thinking she is. But now when I look back and read some of her posts I am leaning that she is not. I mean this thread is such a stupid nothing happens story! Cindy and her friend are barely having a conversation. The driver barely says anything. Neither says anything in return. Yet that has her entire freaking story! It sounds too much like something you'd hear from an airhead that never shuts up.
Most trolls will try to have much more drama going on inside the story... the couple is talking about having sex, the driver says something like "wow I like to have sex with you too", the OP or friend expresses the Outburst they had in return. At least that's how I usually see trolls.
I mean why would someone make up such a dumb story about nothing? I'm wondering if she would have received so much condemnation on this thread if she had not angered so many people on some of her earlier threads.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> I have to admit, I keep going back and forth between thinking Cindy as a troll or not. Earlier today I was thinking she is. But now when I look back and read some of her posts I am leaning that she is not. I mean this thread is such a stupid nothing happens story! Cindy and her friend are barely having a conversation. The driver barely says anything. Neither says anything in return. Yet that has her entire freaking story! It sounds too much like something you'd hear from an airhead that never shuts up.
> Most trolls will try to have much more drama going on inside the story... the couple is talking about having sex, the driver says something like "wow I like to have sex with you too", the OP or friend expresses the Outburst they had in return. At least that's how I usually see trolls.
> I mean why would someone make up such a dumb story about nothing? I'm wondering if she would have received so much condemnation on this thread if she had not angered so many people on some of her earlier threads.


With _good trolls..._Less truly is more.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Now SadUber, he is opposite. What he says seems to be over-the-top often. But his sharing those photos shortly after several of us demanded them of him bought him some credibility from me I admit. If he is a troll, I think he is even crazier than the character he appears as here if he's doing all of this for our sake. I guess I will keep on demanding photographic evidence for whenever he tell this more crazy stories.


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I have to admit, I keep going back and forth between thinking Cindy as a troll or not. Earlier today I was thinking she is. But now when I look back and read some of her posts I am leaning that she is not. I mean this thread is such a stupid nothing happens story! Cindy and her friend are barely having a conversation. The driver barely says anything. Neither says anything in return. Yet that has her entire freaking story! It sounds too much like something you'd hear from an airhead that never shuts up.
> Most trolls will try to have much more drama going on inside the story... the couple is talking about having sex, the driver says something like "wow I like to have sex with you too", the OP or friend expresses the Outburst they had in return. At least that's how I usually see trolls.
> I mean why would someone make up such a dumb story about nothing? I'm wondering if she would have received so much condemnation on this thread if she had not angered so many people on some of her earlier threads.


Not just any troll, a professional one and darn good at it...

how else do you think the other thread got featured? 

and the amount of drivers that got pissed by it haha...

not many(almost none) of riders would have heard of UP unless they google up stuffs like "uber bad experience" etc.... but for a rider to create an account in UP to write a long novel about her bad experience and list down her ideal 5 star Uber Experience, now that's to the next level...

now that's a fine line between a troll and a dedicated/committed rider who wish to express her concern to majority of uber drivers globally.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


Based on this tear jerker of a story, I dont think your friend is into chicks! I bet a trip to bed bath and beyond or a liza minnelli concert would turn his frown upside down! Grow Up!!!


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

elelegido said:


> It's a driver - on one of his posts about a bad driver he accidentally put "rider" instead of "driver", and corrected it later. A pax wouldn't make that mistake. My guess, his name is Josh, he lives in his mom's basement, has weight issues and writes his posts in his underwear with a tub of ice cream on the desk next to his computer.


Can you please find that post number so we can see that it was edited? I called out Brett090 on post 403 for putting rider instead of Driver but it was not changed nor edited. I think you are stating that LilCindy made the mistake in her post.


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Based on this tear jerker of a story, I dont think your friend is into chicks! I bet a trip to bed bath and beyond or a liza minnelli concert would turn his frown upside down! Grow Up!!!


funny i had the same thought as well...

plot twist: the guy friend actually felt more comfortable from the driver's words compared to Cindy's which actually calmed him down and kept quiet after...


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

asriznet said:


> Not just any troll, a professional one and darn good at it...
> 
> how else do you think the other thread got featured?
> 
> ...


I think she is both a pax and a troll. I think she found out how low her score is and got really pissed off at Uber drivers and came here to take get back. I think she liked seeing the rise she started getting out of everyone here and keeps pushing our buttons. At least that's my theory as of now.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> Sorry! I guess I am like Freddy from Scooby Doo who sings the villain behind every Avatar!


No problem. All good. Sorry for yelling at you.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Flacco said:


> Can you please find that post number so we can see that it was edited? I called out Brett090 on post 403 for putting rider instead of Driver but it was not changed nor edited. I think you are stating that LilCindy made the mistake in her post.


It was the first post in the thread that was featured.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

I swear that I thought Cindy was a troll in her other thread and I was really hard on her for about the first 200 posts on the other thread. Then, she kept coming back and I was actually thinking that she may be for real.

Either way, the OP is an expert at conflict....WOW



elelegido said:


> It was the first post in the thread that was featured.


That has been edited anyway as she added to the list (like it wasn't long enough already.....LOL


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Flacco said:


> No problem. All good. Sorry for yelling at you.


Lol, I accused almost everyone here of the same!


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I think she is both a pax and a troll. I think she found out how low her score is and got really pissed off at Uber drivers and came here to take get back. I think she liked seeing the rise she started getting out of everyone here and keeps pushing our buttons. At least that's my theory as of now.


Now that I think of it, you are prolly right.. haha..

the attention she was getting in UP only after a single thread post had really fed her to a level she has never got this much attention before... otherwise, why she posted another thread after which only to be featured in UP later on... 



Uberingdude said:


> Lol, I accused almost everyone here of the same!


oh yes, including me... i hope you don't work in law enforcement or any of that sort outside driving for uber...


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

asriznet said:


> Now that I think of it, you are prolly right.. haha..
> 
> the attention she was getting in UP only after a single thread post had really fed her to a level she has never got this much attention before... otherwise, why she posted another thread after which only to be featured in UP later on...
> 
> oh yes, including me... i hope you don't work in law enforcement or any of that sort outside driving for uber...


I second the part about "i hope you don't work in law enforcement" I mean I live in Florida. That should say enough!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Flacco said:


> That has been edited anyway as she added to the list (like it wasn't long enough already.....LOL


He also makes the same mistake in this post, except he didn't correct it.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/worst-uber-driver-ever.178338/

He's talking about "worst Uber driver ever", but slips up and says, "This rider was beyond annoying! He seemed to be trying hard to find out if I was single or had a boyfriend, by making dumb questions like 'Wow...does you boyfriend like you being out so late?'"

Only drivers come on here to complain about riders; he just forgot to write "driver" instead of "rider" in his story through force of habit.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

elelegido said:


> It's a driver - on one of his posts about a bad driver he accidentally put "rider" instead of "driver", and corrected it later. A pax wouldn't make that mistake. My guess, his name is Josh, he lives in his mom's basement, has weight issues and writes his posts in his underwear with a tub of ice cream on the desk next to his computer.


Wow, you are even more Scooby-Doo Freddy than I am! Interesting clue though. In her constant diarrhea of the mouth or hands in this case talking back and forth about Rider ,driver I can see how anyone could toss in the wrong word at any time.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Flacco said:


> I live in Florida.


where? Port St Lucie here..


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

elelegido said:


> He also makes the same mistake in this post, except he didn't correct it.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/worst-uber-driver-ever.178338/
> 
> ...


Interesting find. She did say she was lurking here for a while. Why???

If true, I can imagine her reading every post drivers write about pax every day getting more and more contempt for us.

If she was really a long time lurker, it'd might be easy to mix up the lingo. I feel like dropping talking about the little twit or take it underground. I hate the thought of her enjoying all this attention


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> My soul is ugly? I am a 1-star human being? Is that because I slapped the driver in the face? Is that because I called the driver an a hole? If so, I missed that part of the story. The driver dropped off my friend. 5 minutes later that driver dropped me off. End of story. It seems you are telling me I do not have the right to my own feelings. I was angry because a good friend of mine was hurting. This is the first time I have even mentioned it to anyone. Such a crime.


Irregardless of how insensitive and boorish the Uber driver may have been, the simple fact is... you dropped the ball.

Your "friend" was clearly in emotional distress - you admitted that he said to you that he felt like a failure as a person because of his not being selected as the lead. You, however, rather than focusing on your "friend" - whom you said you like - turned your attention to the Uber driver and his comments.

Instead of using the Uber driver's comments as a stepping stone to some positive reinforcement, you let your so-called "friend" hold a private, one-man pity party while you abandoned him in his hour of need.

If I were you, I'd consider myself fortunate that my "friend" didn't decide to end his miserable and wretched existence that night - otherwise his blood would have been on YOUR hands!

You should be ashamed of yourself. Ashamed, I say!

Remember in the movie M*A*S*H when Hawkeye (Donald Sutherland) tells Nurse Dish (JoAnn Pflug) - "You have the rare privilege that happens on certain occasions to chief executives of states or nations. You have the privilege of restoring a human being's life by a tender act of mercy."

You should go over to this person's house with eight cans of whipped cream, a gallon of Wesson oil, a catcher's mitt, a bottle of Old Forester, a twelve-pack of ED medication, as well as a cattle prod, and about $200 worth of battery-operated adult novelties, and allow him to regain his lost masculinity and sense of self-worth with you as the receptacle for his sorrow. Only by such a generous and compassionate act will you then find true forgiveness for your cruel and heartless actions.

Go. Now!

ps - real whipped cream, not Cool Whip.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Forum members I have found Cinds is actually a decent gal.Evey one deserves to be heard,people aren't perfect as it is human nature.But she does offer very good sound advice .I heard her and applied what she has stated.My ratings have shot up. People can choose what to believe and judge but in my eyes Cinds is pretty cool.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

george manousaridis said:


> Forum members I have found Cinds is actually a decent gal.Evey one deserves to be heard,people aren't perfect as it is human nature.But she does offer very good sound advice .I heard her and applied what she has stated.My ratings have shot up. People can choose what to believe and judge but in my eyes Cinds is pretty cool.


Josh...?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


Im sure he did mean well and i am glad you recognize this.
The guys Heart was in the right place.
He just stuck his mouth where it didnt belong.

As a driver, i can tell you, we often hear things we would rather not.

If he had not liked you and your friend, he probably would have said nothing.
I totally understand your frustration with his untimely and unwanted participation.


----------



## ZanyZiggy (Jun 28, 2017)

Tough shit if you wanna keep it private shut yer piehole. You're in HIS car he is doing you the favor. Sounds like yer lil buddy is a wuss needs to grow a pair like that fat hairy gruffy manly Uber driver


lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Im sure he did mean well and i am glad you recognize this.
> The guys Heart was in the right place.
> He just stuck his mouth where it didnt belong.
> 
> As a driver, i can tell you, we often hear things we would rather not.


Yes I understand,don't forget as a rideshare driver we deal with people and have to try our best,but we can't please everyone.Just go out and do your best and it will be ok


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ZanyZiggy said:


> Tough shit if you wanna keep it private shut yer piehole. You're in HIS car he is doing you the favor. Sounds like yer lil buddy is a wuss needs to grow a pair like that fat hairy gruffy manly Uber driver


A lot of times i would LOVE a limo style soundproof partition.

Some riders would think this rude.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

ZanyZiggy said:


> Tough shit if you wanna keep it private shut yer piehole. You're in HIS car he is doing you the favor. Sounds like yer lil buddy is a wuss needs to grow a pair like that fat hairy gruffy manly Uber driver


That's up to you as a driver what you want to do and act.but I am different,I don't stick or say anything,I have my directions on the app and I have eyes on the road.



tohunt4me said:


> A lot of times i would LOVE a limo style soundproof partition.
> 
> Some riders would think this rude.


We dealing with people,I have been assaulted and robbed ,I just got on with it,who knows maybe I will face a bad situation,but I have my faith and if I am to go it's my destiny.This is my view,note my view!



Flacco said:


> I swear that I thought Cindy was a troll in her other thread and I was really hard on her for about the first 200 posts on the other thread. Then, she kept coming back and I was actually thinking that she may be for real.
> 
> Either way, the OP is an expert at conflict....WOW
> 
> That has been edited anyway as she added to the list (like it wasn't long enough already.....LOL


Memeber Cinds is very sweetal,just hear her out,but if she goes out place then put her straight,she's very level headed.i reached out to her yes,and I don't regret it.i am actually glad she's even say hello to me,I am privileged to have her accept my friendship.



ZanyZiggy said:


> Tough shit if you wanna keep it private shut yer piehole. You're in HIS car he is doing you the favor. Sounds like yer lil buddy is a wuss needs to grow a pair like that fat hairy gruffy manly Uber driver


No need to talk like that,she is entitled to opinions,why are you any different,would you talk or refer to your female manager like that.we are rideshare drivers,God opinions or bad opinions,we are dealing with people,if you can't tolerate things then what would happen if you a rider that female and gave you a hard time in your car.Be accepting and be nice and appeal to one heart.You will be surprised how far you will get with tolerance.


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

george manousaridis : Apparently most of us failed to see lilCindy like you do... Like you say, we have our own opinions and we stand by it... unfortunately, her first impression already tells us a big part of her behaviour and first impressions are usually very lasting... If she wants to show a different side of her(good side), by all means go ahead but that is on her part... not us, we're not the one trying to impress her...


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

asriznet said:


> george manousaridis : Apparently most of us failed to see lilCindy like you do... Like you say, we have our own opinions and we stand by it... unfortunately, her first impression already tells us a big part of her behaviour and first impressions are usually very lasting... If she wants to show a different side of her(good side), by all means go ahead but that is on her part... not us, we're not the one trying to impress her...


She's a girl, he's a guy. He thinks he has a chance with her and based on her entitlement attitude he is probably right to presume she is a hottie.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

asriznet said:


> george manousaridis : Apparently most of us failed to see lilCindy like you do... Like you say, we have our own opinions and we stand by it... unfortunately, her first impression already tells us a big part of her behaviour and first impressions are usually very lasting... If she wants to show a different side of her(good side), by all means go ahead but that is on her part... not us, we're not the one trying to impress her...


I completely understand,yes I read them too,but surely one can have a chance to be heard?I always give chances to people but that is me,.It's cool you view that way,I accept you my friend,all is good I hold no offence.



Uberingdude said:


> She's a girl, he's a guy. He thinks he has a chance with her and based on her entitlement attitude he is probably right to presume she is a hottie.


Lol,that's is quite fine and acceptable for your views,I know truth and Cinds knows truth.We choose what to believe



lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


Cinds,calm and calm,tolerance,the driver probably tried to do a good deed.On the other hand I dont get involved and shut out of paxs private convos,i refuse to even aknowledge.My way is the highway.
I have to inform you Cinds kast week some paxs tried to engage in conversation with me and I told the young lady I not interested in her,lol,she went quiet and her groans and discomfort I could sense. Then I got a report for unprofessional and been rude.Its ok,i accept the cosequences,but id rather shut my mouth and get involved in any conversation.I told her I have my eyes on the road and responding in converstaion is a distraction and i am not interested,Told her to tap on my shoulder or speak loud my name and i will respond if its important.End result,destination reached,spoke to me in a demeaning manner ,slammed the passenger door and i still gave her a 5 star.just doesnt matter,but she was fine.simply put females sit in the back seat,i am not interested in them,i provide refreshments and water ,puke bags,i have an ops cord,and so on all accessible from back seat.Dont sit in the fron passengers seat you dont interest me.LOL,simple as i wont get accused or perving,desperado and so on.sit in rear and give me instruction.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

"have to inform you Cinds kast week some paxs tried to engage in conversation with me and I told the young lady I not interested in her,lol,she went quiet and her groans and discomfort I could sense. Then I got a report for unprofessional and been rude"

LOL LOL LOL!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> "have to inform you Cinds kast week some paxs tried to engage in conversation with me and I told the young lady I not interested in her,lol,she went quiet and her groans and discomfort I could sense. Then I got a report for unprofessional and been rude"
> 
> LOL LOL LOL!


True is truelol I show u my professional report actually 2 donwgrades,one was a stripper ,I remember I didn't do so many trips,I cop heaps I don't reveal here but I hate young ones of females.I make them sit in back I inform my front seat full of things,and I have


----------



## Fast Times @ UBER (Apr 22, 2017)

Your friend is gay. You will always be in the friend zone.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Fast Times @ UBER said:


> Your friend is gay. You will always be in the friend zone.


Cool,tunnel vision on this one


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ZanyZiggy said:


> You're in HIS car he is doing you the favor.


In any business, the provider is not the one who is doing the customer a "favour". The customer is doing the provider a favour by patronising his business. There may be much not to like about some customers, but, if at the end of the day, you have the customer's money, you win.



george manousaridis said:


> Memeber Cinds is very sweetal,


"Sweet" is one of the last adjectives that I would use to describe "Cinds".



Uberingdude said:


> She's a girl, he's a guy. He thinks he has a chance with her and based on her entitlement attitude he is probably right to presume she is a hottie.


Is a Close Encounter of the Best Kind worth the airfare from Australia to Minnesota and back? There must be more than a few nice looking women in Australia who might be willing to oblige.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In any business, the provider is not the one who is doing the customer a "favour". The customer is doing the provider a favour by patronising his business. There may be much not to like about some customers, but, if at the end of the day, you have the customer's money, you win.
> 
> "Sweet" is one of the last adjectives that I would use to describe "Cinds".
> 
> Is a Close Encounter of the Best Kind worth the airfare from Australia to Minnesota and back? There must be more than a few nice looking women in Australia who might be willing to oblige.


It's like online gaming. All the guys all swarm to the one girl playing, flirt with her and defend her, as if anything will ever happen.

Reason 36 to hate Cindy. She dragged George off the Aussie page over to here!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In any business, the provider is not the one who is doing the customer a "favour". The customer is doing the provider a favour by patronising his business. There may be much not to like about some customers, but, if at the end of the day, you have the customer's money, you win.
> 
> "Sweet" is one of the last adjectives that I would use to describe "Cinds".
> 
> Is a Close Encounter of the Best Kind worth the airfare from Australia to Minnesota and back? There must be more than a few nice looking women in Australia who might be willing to oblige.


Iv looked up the airfares,they are cheap know,but not yet,Cinds is a long way


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Iv looked up the airfares,they are cheap know,but not yet,Cinds is a long way


We know she works at lingerie retail. There can't be that many in Minneapolis.

Just start calling Victoria secret and Fredericks and say you'd like to speak with Cindy!
In fact... Now I want to do it myself.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> We know she works at lingerie retail. There can't be that many in Minneapolis.
> 
> Just start calling Victoria secret and Fredericks and say you'd like to speak with Cindy!
> In fact... Now I want to do it myself.


Lol wow wow,Cinds is real popular,didn't realise how much.Real a lingerie store?hmm I'm gay no good to me,or maybe I can get cross dressed I like my options.Def Cinds is becoming popular



Uberingdude said:


> We know she works at lingerie retail. There can't be that many in Minneapolis.
> 
> Just start calling Victoria secret and Fredericks and say you'd like to speak with Cindy!
> In fact... Now I want to do it myself.


Lol,thanks for the leads,def won't be call her.Best let her be,she will give me a drilling



Uberingdude said:


> She'll be giving you a drilling? Don't you mean you would like to drill her? Lol


In my dreams,just like me winning the MEGA millions,I'm gay every one forgets,and she's to young anyway


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> We know she works at lingerie retail. There can't be that many in Minneapolis.


A GOOGLE search reveals something on the order of fifteen lingerie boutiques in the Twin Cities area. It shows one Vicky's and no Freddie's (Does Freddy still have brick and mortar?). Two of them appear to be more brassiere and girdle stores more than fancy, lacy stores. That comes simply from a quick glance. The search also brings up Jean-Claude Penée, but that is sponsored.

I suppose that I could call my sister, but likely she would not know. My brother-in-law is far more interested in the Twins than in lingerie stores, right now. In September, it will be the Vikings. In October, it will be the Wild (and yes, he was a North Stars fan when they were there). That leaves out U of Minnesota games. Finally, I am not going to be bothered to call my sister or brother in law over lingerie boutiques. There are far more important matters to discuss than lingerie boutiques, such as, in the case of my brother-in-law, at least, baseball.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Lol wow wow,Cinds is real popular,didn't realise how much.Real a lingerie store?hmm I'm gay no good to me,or maybe I can get cross dressed I like my options.Def Cinds is becoming popular
> 
> Lol,thanks for the leads,def won't be call her.Best let her be,she will give me a drilling
> 
> In my dreams,just like me winning the MEGA millions,I'm gay every one forgets,and she's to young anyway


Serious? You are gay? Would like to hear your expert opinion on if you think Cindy's fragile drama friend is gay or not.



Another Uber Driver said:


> A GOOGLE search reveals something on the order of fifteen lingerie boutiques in the Twin Cities area. It shows one Vicky's and no Freddie's (Does Freddy still have brick and mortar?). Two of them appear to be more brassiere and girdle stores more than fancy, lacy stores. That comes simply from a quick glance. The search also brings up Jean-Claude Penée, but that is sponsored.
> 
> I suppose that I could call my sister, but likely she would not know. My brother-in-law is far more interested in the Twins than in lingerie stores, right now. In September, it will be the Vikings. In October, it will be the Wild (and yes, he was a North Stars fan when they were there). That leaves out U of Minnesota games. Finally, I am not going to be bothered to call my sister or brother in law over lingerie boutiques. There are far more important matters to discuss than lingerie boutiques, such as, in the case of my brother-in-law, at least, baseball.


15 calls guys! 15 simple calls!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Serious? You are gay? Would like to hear your expert opinion on if you think Cindy's fragile drama friend is gay or not.
> 
> 15 calls guys! 15 simple calls!


Lol we members are making Cinds popular,lots of leads on Cinds and yea I'd be interested in gay things.Im open minded


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

george manousaridis said:


> Real a lingerie store?hmm I'm gay no good to me,or maybe I can get cross dressed.


_*Priscilla, Queen of the Desert*_? You _*are*_ aware that Vicky's specialises in women who are a 34B (Metric 75B, Australia 12B), correct?


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Lol we members are making Cinds popular,lots of leads on Cinds and yea I'd be interested in gay things.Im open minded


Is her friend gay? Yes or no?


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> A GOOGLE search reveals something on the order of fifteen lingerie boutiques in the Twin Cities area. It shows one Vicky's and no Freddie's (Does Freddy still have brick and mortar?). Two of them appear to be more brassiere and girdle stores more than fancy, lacy stores. That comes simply from a quick glance. The search also brings up Jean-Claude Penée, but that is sponsored.
> 
> I suppose that I could call my sister, but likely she would not know. My brother-in-law is far more interested in the Twins than in lingerie stores, right now. In September, it will be the Vikings. In October, it will be the Wild (and yes, he was a North Stars fan when they were there). That leaves out U of Minnesota games. Finally, I am not going to be bothered to call my sister or brother in law over lingerie boutiques. There are far more important matters to discuss than lingerie boutiques, such as, in the case of my brother-in-law, at least, baseball.


I'm very impressed with the the research you done forum moderator thank you,I won't check know but I'll check tomorrow on the info you stated and look them all up.Thank you


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

lol it's getting more and more interesting... at this rate, we might probably have an idea of cindy's real identity...


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Is her friend gay? Yes or no?


Cinds didn't specify,but the poor dude was down,but I'm opposite.I wonder if he is I will ask her .



asriznet said:


> lol it's getting more and more interesting... at this rate, we might probably have an idea of cindy's real identity...


Yes it is they are my thoughts exactly,see where this content ends up.Got me intrigued too,got to admit that all you memebers are giving a wealth of leads on Cinds.She is one of a kind,don't you all think?



Another Uber Driver said:


> _*Priscilla, Queen of the Desert*_? You _*are*_ aware that Vicky's specialises in women who are a 34B (Metric 75B, Australia 12B), correct?


Correct,something in that area,mmmm interesting.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

asriznet said:


> lol it's getting more and more interesting... at this rate, we might probably have an idea of cindy's real identity...


I hope she's reading this now. I bet the little twit is kicking herself for giving out too much info.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I hope she's reading this now. I bet the little twit is kicking herself for giving out too much info.


She is reading and monitoring,only the moderator would have a know if Cinds is online,but hidden.She hasn't answered me yet,might be preoccupied.

I just hope we haven't caused Cinds to go into hiding,lol she will probably be paranoid jumping into a Uber.Lol



Another Uber Driver said:


> A GOOGLE search reveals something on the order of fifteen lingerie boutiques in the Twin Cities area. It shows one Vicky's and no Freddie's (Does Freddy still have brick and mortar?). Two of them appear to be more brassiere and girdle stores more than fancy, lacy stores. That comes simply from a quick glance. The search also brings up Jean-Claude Penée, but that is sponsored.
> 
> I suppose that I could call my sister, but likely she would not know. My brother-in-law is far more interested in the Twins than in lingerie stores, right now. In September, it will be the Vikings. In October, it will be the Wild (and yes, he was a North Stars fan when they were there). That leaves out U of Minnesota games. Finally, I am not going to be bothered to call my sister or brother in law over lingerie boutiques. There are far more important matters to discuss than lingerie boutiques, such as, in the case of my brother-in-law, at least, baseball.


Forum moderator this is quite informative,like to thank you for the posting and the effort you took to type it.Thank you


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

george manousaridis said:


> I just hope we haven't caused Cinds to go into hiding,


I would not bet on that. She is quite unabashed about having every characteristic that a driver hates in a passenger. Add to it that she fails to see that there might be something not quite proper about that. She does not admit it in so many words, but she can not be unaware of it.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I would not bet on that. She is quite unabashed about having every characteristic that a driver hates in a passenger. Add to it that she fails to see that there might be something not quite proper about that. She does not admit it in so many words, but she can not be unaware of it.


Your correct,I think Cinds expectations from a UberX ride is quite high,actually probably considers every driver on the planet to be highly strung and expected to be an Ace,but no one really knows what Cimds is thinking.But see where it leads.



george manousaridis said:


> Your correct,I think Cinds expectations from a UberX ride is quite high,actually probably considers every driver on the planet to be highly strung and expected to be an Ace,but no one really knows what Cimds is thinking.But see where it leads.


Actually some things Cinds doesn't agree ànd approve with is I have in my Uber car.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Your correct,I think Cinds expectations from a UberX ride is quite high,actually probably considers every driver on the planet to be highly strung and expected to be an Ace,but no one really knows what Cimds is thinking.But see where it leads.
> 
> Actually some things Cinds doesn't agree ànd approve with is I have in my Uber car.


What do you have in your Uber car? A spy cam? Tipping jar?


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Aww see desc


Uberingdude said:


> What do you have in your Uber car? A spy cam? Tipping jar?


Dash cams,external gps and a few other bits and pieces..


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Funny how some UP people say that, yet, some UP drivers (some with really high driver scores) stated that everything I posted is common sense, and were surprised how many UP disagree with that common sense.


Correction: all but ONE person said that.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

LMAO if its private don't talk when someone someone is right infront of you. I hate people like this who act like omg its so private yet talk about it when others are 1 feet away. He was trying to be nice, he said nothing wrong. He is right too let your friend go and sob some more its life we all fail and we have to try again. Its not like its some tragedy, these are the type of Americans who sit home all day and watch netflix soap operas.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Any straight male in distress would gladly bang a hottie to feel better. Friend zoned? lilCindy is more than likely as ugly on the outside as she is on the inside.

Bet she 1 starred her fat hairy driver for showing emphathy. Should be fired because his pax was distraught and he said words of encouragement. Oh the humanity!


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> I heard her and applied what she has stated.My ratings have shot up.


This cannot be true. If you have as many rides as you say your ratings wouldn't change much. And you have already told us what a wonderful driver you are and how everyone just loves you.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> where? Port St Lucie here..


South of you in Fort Lauderdale. Crazy city : )


----------



## great bambino (Jun 29, 2017)

lmao like i care about my ratig


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

great bambino said:


> lmao like i care about my ratig


Seriously I stopped caring when my dingleberries dropped


----------



## G Trip (Jun 20, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> True is truelol I show u my professional report actually 2 donwgrades,one was a stripper ,I remember I didn't do so many trips,I cop heaps I don't reveal here but I hate young ones of females.I make them sit in back I inform my front seat full of things,and I have


I thought you said you're ratings "shot up" since taking Cindy's advice? Nope, your screen shot shows they went down to 4.71 from the previous week's 4.89



george manousaridis said:


> Iv looked up the airfares,they are cheap know,but not yet,Cinds is a long way


You actually looked up airfare to MN? Sorry, but that is just pathetic.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Uberingdude said:


> She's a girl, he's a guy. He thinks he has a chance with her and based on her entitlement attitude he is probably right to presume she is a hottie.


I don't know how one could reasonably presume she is a hottie.

*NEEDY*, certainly!

But hottie...who the hell knows? Or cares, for that matter?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Flacco said:


> South of you in Fort Lauderdale. Crazy city : )


I lived down there a lifetime ago for 2 years .... had a lifetime if fun!


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


Listening closely? U guys are 3 feet away from us. We can hear everything. Even whispering. It's not by choice. And some humans, even fat hairy ones, feel empathy when they hear other humans. And they may end up trying to give a bit of encouragement, just as a natural impulse. Not everyone is a conniving *****.

Is lilcindy karen stein's dark side?
Ms Stein Fanboy


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but *I'm in the friend zone*.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...





lilCindy said:


> My soul is ugly? I am a 1-star human being? Is that because I slapped the driver in the face? Is that because I called the driver an a hole? If so, I missed that part of the story. The driver dropped off my friend. 5 minutes later that driver dropped me off. End of story. It seems you are telling me I do not have the right to my own feelings. *I was angry because a good friend of mine was hurting. This is the first time I have even mentioned it to anyone*. _Such a crime._


Shame on the driver, what a cockblocker. I do admit you should not enter conversations you are not invited in. However, maybe I just too close to the "Industry" or Hollywood but it's starting to sound like you, Cindy, are trying to workshop your own monologue with us.

This is the first time you mentioned this, are we your best friends? It is not a crime, it is a social and professional faux pas, over dramatic much.

Audition not tryout.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I just thought of something. It seems to me that you repress how you feel. Just as people are too sensitive these days, they also seem too afraid to express themselves.


And it cycles, cuz as they are afraid to express cuz some shallow Cindy will snipe at them ablut its inappropriateness, that frustration turns them into sniping at others who dare to be real. 


lilCindy said:


> I was angry because a good friend of mine was hurting.


And someone tried to give the hurt friend simple encouragement, cuz really, that's how auditioning goes. What a fat hairy bastard to do that. Sounds like ur really concerned about yr friends pain. (Pain over an acting audition? Man the middle classers have a nice time)


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


Cindy, you are overplaying. If you want to look real you have to stop writing such a graphomaniac heartbreaking stories about root of all the evil- Uber drivers.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Uberingdude said:


> I have a feeling she has no chance with fragile drama boy no matter what she does. It's called barking up the wrong tree.


I was going to say the same thing! Pretty sure he's gay if he's that heartbroken ove something so stupid



lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


I just love how in previous thread this rider says she "used" to be judging and downrate drivers just because of their looks, but oh how she's changed so much. Now just because he's a fat hairy guy, doesn't mean he doesn't get a 5 star. Unless he talks lol. Who describes people like that? I wonder when the real world will smack you in the face? It's gonna hurt


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Now just because he's a fat hairy guy, doesn't mean he doesn't get a 5 star. Unless he talks


Lol, pretty much sums it up.

This is off topic but I have read that some scientists are speculating that generations of birth control are changing women's preference is from masculine men to Sissy boys.

If you look at the sixties you would have Sean Connery and his hairy chest, go to the seventies and you'd have Burt Reynold, in the 80s you would have Patrick Swayze who is getting smoother but still quite masculine, 1990s Johnny Depp is considered a heartthrob in the 2000s and 2010's you get the Twilight crew and Justin Bieber. In 2017, fragile Drama Boy seems like quite the catch for birth control using Divas.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


Seriously your driver was compassionate you need to appreciate that. This is a rideshare. That means that person is sharing his car to give you a ride. Seems like both you and your friend are just a tad bit too sensitive and shouldn't be taking Uber if you're going to get offended take a cab where there' a glass in the middle that way you don't have to deal with It. You need to remember the drivers are human beings too. He didn't do anything wrong but show some compassion your feathers shouldn't get ruffled so easily you need to toughen up buttercup!


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

If passengers want to have private conversations, they should wait till they are out of the car. In this case, the driver was just trying to be nice and encouraging. And also, people are so sensitive for no reason at all.....People need to grow up.....


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Statia said:


> Seriously your driver was compassionate you need to appreciate that. This is a rideshare. That means that person is sharing his car to give you a ride. Seems like both you and your friend are just a tad bit too sensitive and shouldn't be taking Uber if you're going to get offended take a cab where there' a glass in the middle that way you don't have to deal with It. You need to remember the drivers are human beings too. He didn't do anything wrong but show some compassion your feathers shouldn't get ruffled so easily you need to toughen up buttercup!


It's a made up story, she (he) is exercising her limited writing ability and provokes people to respond negatively (trolling). Read her other posts and you'll see it yourself.


----------



## Surge Donut (Jun 5, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> All of a sudden, our fat hairy driver yells out in a loud gruff voice "Don't worry little Buddy! There's always next time!"


You are using the driver's physical attributes to justify your attack? What has body hair got to do with the story? I think you are the rude and offensive one here.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Mvlab said:


> It's a made up story, she (he) is exercising her limited writing ability and provokes people to respond negatively (trolling). Read her other posts and you'll see it yourself.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Great story. You got what you deserved. I really want lilCindy to be a real person and not just a troll because if she's a troll she'll get bored and go away soon but if she's real we all have the satisfaction of knowing she's got another 60 years or so of the same daily aggravations and disappointments ahead of her. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Surge Donut said:


> You are using the driver's physical attributes to justify your attack? What has body hair got to do with the story? I think you are the rude and offensive one here.


I made no attack. I was just describing the how this man was. No judgement positive or negative from me. This man was very gruff, and rough around the edges. I described him just so you could understand how he'd might be intimidating to some people.


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

Surge Donut said:


> You are using the driver's physical attributes to justify your attack? What has body hair got to do with the story? I think you are the rude and offensive one here.[/QUOTE
> There is no need in attempting to talk to (her) shes shallow and so physical attributes are all she sees. We are not people we are her Personal driver... Its not our car its her private space..... get the theme here. me me me me





lilCindy said:


> I made no attack. I was just describing the how this man was. No judgement positive or negative from me. This man was very gruff, and rough around the edges. I described him just so you could understand how he'd might be intimidating to some people.


aww princess only those who sit on the elevated stools need to describe someone as fat and hairy.... Sorry all you had to do was say my driver..... But NO YOU HAD TO INSULT HIM FOR HIS APPEARANCE AND LOOKS...... needless to say I don't like you take a taxi.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Prolly a troll however. You're talking in our cars. Expect that we can hear you and are prolly laughing inside and may interject. If you don't like it take the bus.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

ubergirl182 said:


> aww princess only those who sit on the elevated stools need to describe someone as fat and hairy.... Sorry all you had to do was say my driver..... But NO YOU HAD TO INSULT HIM FOR HIS APPEARANCE AND LOOKS...... needless to say I don't like you take a taxi.


my dad is overweight and has a mustache. Am I insulting him by mentioning this?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> my dad is overweight and has a mustache. Am I insulting him by mentioning this?


You would be if you said, _fat and hairy, _yes.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> You would be if you said, _fat and hairy, _yes.


My dad is kinda fat. He wouldn't deny it. I'm not insulting him by admitting it.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> My dad is kinda fat. He wouldn't deny it. I'm not insulting him by admitting it.


Uber does not care about appearance of their drivers. They never even meet the driver before hiring them. Heck, Uber hires rapists and killers sometimes, really. Best advise: Don't use Uber...it really is a crap shoot. These things you are mentioning are annoyances compared to the crazy that is Uber. I would never let any female I know take Uber.


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> My dad is kinda fat. He wouldn't deny it. I'm not insulting him by admitting it.


Its your dads RIGHT to admit it NOT YOUR RIGHT TO STATE IT..... there is a difference in saying my dad is over weight with a mustache rather then saying my FAT HAIRY DRIVER.... The fact that you can not see whats wrong with the statement is exactly why the world is doomed.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

I think us, as Drivers, should close our ears...LOL


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

ubergirl182 said:


> Its your dads RIGHT to admit it NOT YOUR RIGHT TO STATE IT..... there is a difference in saying my dad is over weight with a mustache rather then saying my FAT HAIRY DRIVER.... The fact that you can not see whats wrong with the statement is exactly why the world is doomed.


Have _faith_ there ubergirl182 - There is still us 'old people' to save the day.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Flacco said:


> I think us, as Drivers, should close our ears...LOL


WE drivers.



ubergirl182 said:


> Its your dads RIGHT to admit it NOT YOUR RIGHT TO STATE IT..... there is a difference in saying my dad is over weight with a mustache rather then saying my FAT HAIRY DRIVER.... The fact that you can not see whats wrong with the statement is exactly why the world is doomed.


I disagree. This driver is a man that I'll never see again. You'll never meet him. He'll never know he's being talked about. What difference does it make?


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> WE drivers.
> 
> I disagree. This driver is a man that I'll never see again. You'll never meet him. He'll never know he's being talked about. What difference does it make?


SMH your have the empathy and the sympathy of a box of rocks..... Here I am calling you out on what a shitty person YOU are... You are talking about some dude who doesn't deserve it..... see the difference..... I bet all your friends talk shit about you. I bet all your uber drivers talk shit about you. I bet even your parents talk shit about you...


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Sounds like a friendly and caring driver.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

ubergirl182 said:


> You are talking about some dude who doesn't deserve it....


WHO CARE?? HE DOESN'T KNOW! He'll never know any of this. I'm sure he's out on the road sipping a soft drink with a big smile on his face as we speak right now.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> WE drivers.


I think we, as Drivers, should close our ears..LOL

My bad but this is not an English class but a Forum and you made a mistake too. We are all human : ). I actually wrote a book. How to win at blackjack. Not the actual title as not putting it here as someone could Google and find my real name which is not Flacco...LOL


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Flacco said:


> I think we, as Drivers, should close our ears..LOL
> 
> My bad but this is not an English class but a Forum and you made a mistake too. We are all human : ). I actually wrote a book. How to win at blackjack. Not the actual title as not putting it here as someone could Google and find my real name which is not Flacco...LOL


The grammar police is going to take you away for that last posting!


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> WHO CARE?? HE DOESN'T KNOW! He'll never know any of this. I'm sure he's out on the road sipping a soft drink with a big smile on his face as we speak right now.


He cannot be drinking a soft drink as that went against one of your rules!!! We, as Drivers, cannot break thou rules Princess! Bad Driver!!!!



Statia said:


> Thanks for the heads up!


Statia, I think that you know who I am from our Miami Forum. I thought lilCindy was a troll at first for about the first 200 posts on her famous, or infamous, thread. Now, I am leaning toward her being for real.

Either she is real or the best troll on this Forum.


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> WHO CARE?? HE DOESN'T KNOW! He'll never know any of this. I'm sure he's out on the road sipping a soft drink with a big smile on his face as we speak right now.


Again shitty human talking crap about someone behind his BACK!!!!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I made no attack. I was just describing *the* how this man was. No judgement*,* positive or negative from me. This man was very gruff, and rough around the edges. I described him just so you could understand how he*'d *might be intimidating to some people.


Glasshouse much, lilCindy ?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

The sad part is OP probably gave him 3 or less stars for that comment. Then she had to insult the driver by calling him fat and hairy. What purpose did that serve in the context of this thread? You like making fun of people?


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Glasshouse much, lilCindy ?


"Describing the how this man was"
??


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> "Describing the how this man was"
> ??


_I made no attack. I was just describing the how this man was. _[Why have the 'the' in there?]

Should be: _I made no attack. I was just describing how this man was. 
_
Even more properly phrased would be: _I made no attack. I was just describing how this man's appearance was. 
_
Really doesn't matter much to me, just thought since you were going all Grammar Police, you might need some help, too.


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

Now this is the time where UP members will use all the negative points indicated by cindy against herself.... watch out cindy, better remember what you posted before...


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Ps, if you're already in the friend zone, your uber driver chiming in, telling your friend to keep his chin up, wouldn't affect that.


But but but maybe one day he will open his eyes and see how beautiful I am on the inside.



Wedgey said:


> Just how rude was the driver Cindy?


Soo rude. He was fat, smelly mustache rude


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> WHO CARE?? HE DOESN'T KNOW! He'll never know any of this. I'm sure he's out on the road sipping a soft drink with a big smile on his face as we speak right now.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> The grammar police *are *going to take you away for that last posting!


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

Oh wow Cindy is back!!! But the good fren george manousaridis is missing... hmmm


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> WHO CARE?? HE DOESN'T KNOW! He'll never know any of this. I'm sure he's out on the road sipping a soft drink with a big smile on his face as we speak right now.


Obviously you care if you took the time to sit here and write about it. You really need a mental health check. You sound like a very young insecure millennial. You went out of your way to stereotype and profile an Uber driver who showed you compassion. Shows how ugly you are inside. Shame on you now please leave our forum this is for drivers not spoiled insensitive brats go cry to daddy and see what he can buy you to make things better!!



Flacco said:


> He cannot be drinking a soft drink as that went against one of your rules!!! We, as Drivers, cannot break thou rules Princess! Bad Driver!!!!
> 
> Statia, I think that you know who I am from our Miami Forum. I thought lilCindy was a troll at first for about the first 200 posts on her famous, or infamous, thread. Now, I am leaning toward her being for real.
> 
> Either she is real or the best troll on this Forum.


Flacco she's a real spoiled millennial. I'm sure her daddy can take her shopping and make her feel better. And I bet tip is included. Lol. and the more she keeps posting the more I think she's under 18.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Statia said:


> Obviously you care if you took the time to sit here and write about it. You really need a mental health check. You sound like a very young insecure millennial. You went out of your way to stereotype and profile an Uber driver who showed you compassion. Shows how ugly you are inside. Shame on you now please leave our forum this is for drivers not spoiled insensitive brats go cry to daddy and see what he can buy you to make things better!!
> 
> Flacco she's a real spoiled millennial. I'm sure her daddy can can take her shopping and make her feel better. And I better tip is included. Lol


Did you just write that you own a mental health business? I'm not finding it now. Did you ERASE it? hmmmm
I'm wondering if this is the kind of thing you are running: https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-you-play-psychologist-bartender-to-pax.171159/


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Did you just write that you own a mental health business? I'm not finding it now. Did you ERASE it? hmmmm
> I'm wondering if this is the kind of thing you are running: https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-you-play-psychologist-bartender-to-pax.171159/


No my dear what I said is that I managed a mental health clinic for many many many years and yes I worked for many psychiatrist and many mental health therapist. yes I have the power to Baker act you if needed. And yes I did decide to take it off because I didn't think everybody needs to know that you need help but if you would like to I can definitely give you the name of some psychiatrist and some therapist that would be more than happy to help you with your little problem. Do you really think that Uber drivers don't have an education just because they're driving Uber you don't know what circumstances they are dealing with in life you don't know what battles they're going through in life that they're having to do this either part-time or full-time or for whatever reason. I don't know who the hell you think you are but you really are pathetic excuse for human being. By all means please get some help. And if that doesn't work there's always Jesus!


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Statia said:


> No my dear what I said is that I managed a mental health clinic for many many many years and yes I worked for many psychiatrist and many mental health therapist. yes I have the power to Baker act you if needed. And yes I did decide to take it off because I didn't think everybody needs to know that you need help but if you would like to I can definitely give you the name of some psychiatrist and some therapist that would be more than happy to help you.


Cat fight!!!

Statia,

Baker Act is Florida only so she will not know what that is. Baker Act is being committed to a Psych Ward by Court Order.

In Wisconsin, they called it E Ward and not sure about Minnesota.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Flacco said:


> Cat fight!!!
> 
> Statia,
> 
> ...


Lol. Flacco please check out her post she just did a whole post about dating an Uber driver like 15 minutes ago seriously this chick has issues she really needs help. This is the person that likes to go after Uber drivers she's an attention seeking brat.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberingdude said:


> Although... I always am amazed at how many pax will carry on VERY private conversations with each other and believe I cannot hear them or I'm just part of the background


There was a television show a few years ago. I forget what it was called but it was basically Romans who had slaves. In one episode a couple was having sex and the slaves were in the room, one of them fanning them so they stayed cool. The point of all this was that they didn't see the slaves as human and having them in the room was no different than having your cat or dog in the room with you. Anyway that's how a lot of the customers perceive us. They get upset when we prove them wrong.


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There was a television show a few years ago. I forget what it was called but it was basically Romans who had slaves. In one episode a couple was having sex and the slaves were in the room, one of them fanning them so they stayed cool. The point of all this was that they didn't see the slaves as human and having them in the room was no different than having your cat or dog in the room with you. Anyway that's how a lot of the customers perceive us. They get upset when we prove them wrong.


so we are like cats driving them around... kinda funny when i think of that LOL  have you got any couples in your car doing these "private" stuffs while you are driving that you would like to share? oh wait, there's faketaxi...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

asriznet said:


> so we are like cats driving them around... kinda funny when i think of that LOL  have you got any couples in your car doing these "private" stuffs while you are driving that you would like to share? oh wait, there's faketaxi...


No, I don't allow it. And I let whisperers know I hear every word...

Sometimes I just laugh hysterically...that usually shuts them up.


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Statia said:


> Lol. Flacco please check out her post she just did a whole post about dating an Uber driver like 15 minutes ago seriously this chick has issues she really needs help. This is the person that likes to go after Uber drivers she's an attention seeking brat.


Calm down. I am not a psychiatrist, but have some experience dealing with their clients. On my arrogant opinion she is not loosing connection with reality, not yet, at least. You are right about her seeking attention, but she already found it here. We are, it seems to me, pretty empathetic and responsive audience, and that's all she needs for now. All her stories are fictional, she (can be he, but I am going to call her she for simplicity) is an "actress", "artistic type", she is acting, like her imaginary sensitive friend in his failed audition. I am sure, she doesn't have very interesting life, so she is trying to compensate here.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

I believe everybody should keep their eyes open for this Cindy chick she needs help she definitely has a borderline personality order. It's obvious she has no control of her emotions. She's using this website and she's using Uber drivers to find a date and to feed her narcissism. She needs to be deactivated and put in an institution.



Mvlab said:


> Calm down. I am not a psychiatrist, but have some experience dealing with their clients. On my arrogant opinion she is not loosing connection with reality, not yet, at least. You are right about her seeking attention, but she already found it here. We are, it seems to me, pretty empathetic and responsive audience, and that's all she needs for now. All her stories are fictional, she (can be he, but I am going to call her she for simplicity) is an "actress", "artistic type", she is acting, like her imaginary sensitive friend in his failed audition. I am sure, she doesn't have very interesting life, so she is trying to compensate here.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Mvlab said:


> Calm down. I am not a psychiatrist, but have some experience dealing with their clients. On my arrogant opinion she is not loosing connection with reality, not yet, at least. You are right about her seeking attention, but she already found it here. We are, it seems to me, pretty empathetic and responsive audience, and that's all she needs for now. All her stories are fictional, she (can be he, but I am going to call her she for simplicity) is an "actress", "artistic type", she is acting, like her imaginary sensitive friend in his failed audition. I am sure, she doesn't have very interesting life, so she is trying to compensate here.


Fictional stories to make her life seem more interesting? These are the freaking most boring rambling on stories I've ever heard, real or fictional!


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Mvlab said:


> Calm down. I am not a psychiatrist, but have some experience dealing with their clients. On my arrogant opinion she is not loosing connection with reality, not yet, at least. You are right about her seeking attention, but she already found it here. We are, it seems to me, pretty empathetic and responsive audience, and that's all she needs for now. All her stories are fictional, she (can be he, but I am going to call her she for simplicity) is an "actress", "artistic type", she is acting, like her imaginary sensitive friend in his failed audition. I am sure, she doesn't have very interesting life, so she is trying to compensate here.


Yep it's called borderline personality disorder. The really sad part is she's out to hurt drivers who probably really need the money for one reason or another. We're talking about a person who claims to start all her ratings at a 3. I feel we should be more vigilant about these type of passengers. Passengers are quick to talk about the creepy Uber driver. When in reality they are the creepy ones.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Her stories were as follows:
1. Some rude driver. Couldn't really explain why. You just had to be there.
2. Long laundry list of what drivers should do. Most are common sense, but she has a way of presenting even common sense things that makes you want to object to everything she says!
3. Some rude driver. Injecting "don't feel bad buddy" comment to fragile friend. Not best act of the guy, but she needs to keep thinking about it days later? Write about it?

Before, I was leaning towards her being a troll. But I'm kind of thinking she's a legit pax. Don't get me wrong, she is a troll, because she loves the attention she gets here. She loves pushing our buttons. But I really believe there is a Cindy out there that rates drivers low for whatever reason and has very high demands for us drivers. And Cindy is listing mostly her real thoughts and feelings.
Her postings are too mundane and noneventful for someone trying to create a more interesting persona. Seinfield was a show about nothing, but it was funny. Her postings are about nothing and are as funny as a rubber crutch!


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Fictional stories to make her life seem more interesting? These are the freaking most boring rambling on stories I've ever heard, real or fictional!


. Honestly they're kind of psychotic Her three different posts are about: one is how to get a five star rating out of her the next one is about an Uber driver who intruded her privacy by showing compassion to her and her guy friend ( according to her she was really into him and was trying to date him) the next one is about how she met this really cute Uber driver and how she's going to go on a date with him. There's something seriously wrong with this whole picture.



Uberingdude said:


> Her stories were as follows:
> 1. Some rude driver. Couldn't really explain why. You just had to be there.
> 2. Long laundry list of what drivers should do. Most are common sense, but she has a way of presenting even common sense things that makes you want to object to everything she says!
> 3. Some rude driver. Injecting "don't feel bad buddy" comment to fragile friend. Not best act of the guy, but she needs to keep thinking about it days later? Write about it?
> ...


Haha I think we are both just typing the same thing. There should be a passenger "watch" list of some sort so the drivers can be aware of these types of passengers. At the end of the day we all know Uber will not deactivate her but they will deactivate us. And she starts all her ratings at a 3. That's malicious. Hopefully she never comes to Miami. Aquí no se habla en inglés solamente en español espero que la señorita Cintia sepa hablar un poquito de castellano. Lol


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Statia said:


> Yep it's called borderline personality disorder. The really sad part is she's out to hurt drivers who probably really need the money for one reason or another. We're talking about a person who claims to start all her ratings at a 3. I feel we should be more vigilant about these type of passengers. Passengers are quick to talk about the creepy Uber driver. When in reality they are the creepy ones.


All right, let's help her, let's turn this thread into a therapeutic session and help struggling human being.
LilCindy, lay down, relax, take a deep breath and tell us about your fears, your deepest desires...


----------



## asriznet (Apr 13, 2017)

oh my, u guys are really awesome.. i've never seen a troll thread that is this entertaining... we all have Cindy to thank for...


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Her stories were as follows:
> 1. Some rude driver. Couldn't really explain why. You just had to be there.
> 2. Long laundry list of what drivers should do. Most are common sense, but she has a way of presenting even common sense things that makes you want to object to everything she says!
> 3. Some rude driver. Injecting "don't feel bad buddy" comment to fragile friend. Not best act of the guy, but she needs to keep thinking about it days later? Write about it?
> ...


But she gave me an interesting idea. Two days ago a plumber fixed certain things in my house. I am going to find now a plumbers forum, preferably international, and post there endless stories about evil plumbers.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

asriznet said:


> so we are like cats driving them around... kinda funny when i think of that LOL  have you got any couples in your car doing these "private" stuffs while you are driving that you would like to share? oh wait, there's faketaxi...


Not cats, slaves


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Mvlab said:


> All right, let's help her, let's turn this thread into a therapeutic session and help struggling human being.
> LilCindy, lay down, relax, take a deep breath and tell us about your fears, your deepest desires...


I think we should start with the heavy dosage of antipsychotic drugs before we get into the psychotherapy session. With all due respect and on a more serious note: Cindy you're hurting people who really need to be working. You have single parents trying to make ends meet, you have elderly spouses trying to take care of another elderly spouse by working two jobs and driving uber. You might have some people who are trying to save up a little extra money to take their family on a vacation or maybe something broke in the home that needs to be repaired. Please understand people work because they need to. Whatever the case may be if you're looking for a limo service then go to a limo and stop using Uber. Please be reminded Uber is a rideshare that means the owner of the car is sharing their car that they drive their family around in every day to give you a miserable five dollar ride. Please stop criticizing drivers who show you compassion. Please stop trying to make every uber ride a speed date. There are dating apps you can use. And learn that when you downrate a driver you are putting them at risk of deactivation. You need to give good karma, in order to receive good karma. It's really simple you're only trying to get from point A to point B safely. It's a very simple thing it's really not that complicated. And please use something else besides this site to get attention.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

Mvlab said:


> Calm down. I am not a psychiatrist, but have some experience dealing with their clients. On my arrogant opinion she is not loosing connection with reality, not yet, at least. You are right about her seeking attention, but she already found it here. We are, it seems to me, pretty empathetic and responsive audience, and that's all she needs for now. All her stories are fictional, she (can be he, but I am going to call her she for simplicity) is an "actress", "artistic type", she is acting, like her imaginary sensitive friend in his failed audition. I am sure, she doesn't have very interesting life, so she is trying to compensate here.


Gotta love uber drivers who to psychology 101 in community college


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Statia said:


> I think we should start with the heavy dosage of antipsychotic drugs before we get into the psychotherapy session. With all due respect and on a more serious note: Cindy you're hurting people who really need to be working. You have single parents trying to make ends meet, you have elderly spouses trying to take care of another elderly spouse by working two jobs and driving uber. You might have some people who are trying to save up a little extra money to take their family on a vacation or maybe something broke in the home that needs to be repaired. Please understand people work because they need to. Whatever the case may be if you're looking for a limo service then go to a limo and stop using Uber. Please be reminded Uber is a rideshare that means the owner of the car is sharing their car that they drive their family around in every day to give you a miserable five dollar ride. Please stop criticizing drivers who show you compassion. Please stop trying to make every uber ride a speed date. There are dating apps you can use. And learn that when you downrate a driver you are putting them at risk of deactivation. You need to give good karma, in order to receive good karma. It's really simple you're only trying to get from point A to point B safely. It's a very simple thing it's really not that complicated. And please use something else besides this site to get attention.





Statia said:


> Yep it's called borderline personality disorder. The really sad part is she's out to hurt drivers who probably really need the money for one reason or another. We're talking about a person who claims to start all her ratings at a 3. I feel we should be more vigilant about these type of passengers. Passengers are quick to talk about the creepy Uber driver. When in reality they are the creepy ones.


What is funny is that no matter whatever somebody says to her, she always has an answer. An answer for everything everything everything. That is everything except for what are her ratings. If you ask her that it's just crickets. My theory is that she learned that Uber drivers don't care for her much via her ratings and that's why she's here.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Cindy Honey Bunny,

What's your Rider rating??? Such a secret : )


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Flacco said:


> Cindy Honey Bunny,
> 
> What's your Rider rating??? Such a secret : )


Tell her how cute you are you might get an answer. Correction tell her how cute she is then you'll get an answer. This thread is just as good as the one with Manesh in India. But those are actually really really really funny.


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Blackcab said:


> Gotta love uber drivers who to psychology 101 in community college


Aim higher- Ivy League and not psychology.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Statia said:


> Tell her how cute you are you might get an answer. Correction tell her how cute she is then you'll get an answer. This thread is just as good as the one with Manesh in India. But those are actually really really really funny.


Can you post the URL here or PM me with that thread from Manesh. I can always use a laugh at something stupid. I am going to watch stupid Youtube videos tomorrow LOL


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Flacco said:


> Can you post the URL here or PM me with that thread from Manesh. I can always use a laugh at something stupid. I am going to watch stupid Youtube videos tomorrow LOL


I have never heard of this thread before what is it?


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Statia said:


> I think we should start with the heavy dosage of antipsychotic drugs before we get into the psychotherapy session. With all due respect and on a more serious note: Cindy you're hurting people who really need to be working. You have single parents trying to make ends meet, you have elderly spouses trying to take care of another elderly spouse by working two jobs and driving uber. You might have some people who are trying to save up a little extra money to take their family on a vacation or maybe something broke in the home that needs to be repaired. Please understand people work because they need to. Whatever the case may be if you're looking for a limo service then go to a limo and stop using Uber. Please be reminded Uber is a rideshare that means the owner of the car is sharing their car that they drive their family around in every day to give you a miserable five dollar ride. Please stop criticizing drivers who show you compassion. Please stop trying to make every uber ride a speed date. There are dating apps you can use. And learn that when you downrate a driver you are putting them at risk of deactivation. You need to give good karma, in order to receive good karma. It's really simple you're only trying to get from point A to point B safely. It's a very simple thing it's really not that complicated. And please use something else besides this site to get attention.


I guess you are exaggerating social impact of her postings. We are pretty thick skinned, not like her sissy friend. And I, call me old-fashioned, think that we should start from good butt slap, instead of phsycotropics ( please, forgive me, I am from the state where EST still used).


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Flacco said:


> Can you post the URL here or PM me with that thread from Manesh. I can always use a laugh at something stupid. I am going to watch stupid Youtube videos tomorrow LOL


https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-have-problems-with-driver.69691/page-7

Enjoy it's hilarious!!



Uberingdude said:


> I have never heard of this thread before what is it?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-have-problems-with-driver.69691/page-7



Mvlab said:


> I guess you are exaggerating social impact of her postings. We are pretty thick skinned, not like her sissy friend. And I, call me old-fashioned, think that we should start from good butt slap, instead of phsycotropics ( please, forgive me, I am from the state where EST still used).


You're from where I was born and raise by the way



Statia said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-have-problems-with-driver.69691/page-7
> 
> Enjoy it's hilarious!!
> 
> ...


And I believe that's called corporal punishment and if we had more of that we would have less people on antipsychotic drugs and way more respectful millennials. I'm from the school of hard knocks is well my friend


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Statia said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-have-problems-with-driver.69691/page-7
> 
> Enjoy it's hilarious!!
> 
> ...


You were born and raised in Peoples Republic of Cambridge? Amazing!



Statia said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-have-problems-with-driver.69691/page-7
> 
> Enjoy it's hilarious!!
> 
> ...


Cultural differences, I respect it.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Mvlab said:


> You were born and raised in Peoples Republic of Cambridge? Amazing! My mom only worked for Baxter on Memorial drive for over 10 years yeah I'm very familiar with Cambridge
> 
> Cultural differences, I respect it.


I was born in Boston city Hospital I lived in Jamaica Plain Brookline and Framingham for 21 yrs.



Statia said:


> I was born in Boston city Hospital I lived in Jamaica Plain Brookline and Framingham for 21 yrs.


Have had the pleasure of meeting Larry Bird Robert Parish Tony Perez even Yaz

Ouchhhh. You probably weren't expecting that


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

asriznet said:


> Oh wow Cindy is back!!! But the good fren george manousaridis is missing... hmmm


Those danged trans-Altantic flights don't have WiFi, but he will be with his beloved, shortly


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I only read the first post buy him in there, and I am already chuckling.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

As a matter of fact if you go to the Dorchester Brewing Co you might run into some of my family there



Uberingdude said:


> I only read the first post buy him in there, and I am already chuckling.


If you're still reading his post you're probably on the floor right now dying


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Statia said:


> As a matter of fact if you go to the Dorchester Brewing Co you might run into some of my family there
> 
> If you're still reading his post you're probably on the floor right now dying


Just received this from Manesh:

_Missters Lalas, is me Manesh. I have reads the tinycindereala posts and am quite very upsets by her temptations to steal my places and greatness of the UPs. Tjhis greivess and upsets me well. If I was there in the land of states I woudl sertanly most undowtfully placed her in my trunk and drive about over bumped roads! Tjhen forthrightfully my wife would put this tinycindereala to work in the kichen! If shes lucks it would be most possibles she might merry the banished now uber drive person whoms startted all of this off.

Sinseriosly yors,

Manesh_


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Just received this from Manesh:
> 
> _Missters Lalas, is me Manesh. I have reads the tinycindereala posts and am quite very upsets by her temptations to steal my places and greatness of the UPs. Tjhis greivess and upsets me well. If I was there in the land of states I woudl sertanly most undowtfully placed her in my trunk and drive about over bumped roads! Tjhen forthrightfully my wife would put this tinycindereala to work in the kichen! If shes lucks it would be most possibles she might merry the banished now uber drive person whoms startted all of this off.
> 
> ...


Ufffffff this Will have to be escalated to mgmt immediately.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> All of a sudden, our fat hairy driver yells out in a loud gruff voice "Don't worry little Buddy! There's always next time!"
> I was shocked that this man had been listening closely to our conversation, and my friend was clearly humiliated. My friend stopped talking about this and just clammed up for the rest of the way.
> ...


if you wanted privacy , you should have hired a limo where the windows between the driver & passenger cabins ensure it.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Drivers really need to know usually a conversation is private and not to listen in.


Don't need to listen. I'm recording every word.


----------



## Cyber Snowflake (Jul 5, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


lilCindy ,after he dropped your little friend off, did you direct the driver to take you to a safe room?
That's what I would have done.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cyber Snowflake said:


> lilCindy ,after he dropped your little friend off, did you direct the driver to take you to a safe room?
> That's what I would have done.


*P.T.S.D.
*
Post Traumatic Snowflake Disorder


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

Statia said:


> Lol. Flacco please check out her post she just did a whole post about dating an Uber driver like 15 minutes ago seriously this chick has issues she really needs help. This is the person that likes to go after Uber drivers she's an attention seeking brat.


Bet she didn't mind the "cute" one looking up her short skirt ot down her top....jfs


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> Funny how some UP people say that, yet, some UP drivers (some with really high driver scores) stated that everything I posted is common sense, and were surprised how many UP disagree with that common sense.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Statia said:


> I was born in Boston city Hospital I lived in Jamaica Plain Brookline and Framingham for 21 yrs.
> 
> Have had the pleasure of meeting Larry Bird Robert Parish Tony Perez even Yaz
> 
> Ouchhhh. You probably weren't expecting that


Pretty cool. Yaz is one of the nicest human beings I have had the pleasure of meeting (way back in 1981 while the BoSox were visiting Seattle).


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Pretty cool. Yaz is one of the nicest human beings I have had the pleasure of meeting (way back in 1981 while the BoSox were visiting Seattle).


 Yeah when I met him I was pretty much still a kid but I do have fond memories of Robert Parish I remember him being a sweetheart


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Statia said:


> Yeah when I met him I was pretty much still a kid but I do have fond memories of Robert Parish I remember him being a sweetheart


I never met the Chief. I recall one story about him that he would wake up and sleep according to one time zone (regardless of where he was).


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


So Cindy is using this forum so drivers can validate whether she has common sense or not? Desperation has no limits. This thread is no longer funny it's now pathetic. ManeshPatel wherever you are you're still number one for UP. You make us laugh at least!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Cindy hasn't replied in a couple of pages. Has she been put in a rubber room?


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> Cindy hasn't replied in a couple of pages. Has she been put in a rubber room?


no shes trolling other pages about how the post is offending to women....


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

This is just so stupid. The OP acts like the driver has no heart or soul and he was just a mindless drone. Then she goes to insult him by calling him "fat" and "hairy". Good grief.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

You could tell after 2nd sentence that this is a fake story. Psycho Cindy having friends? Good one.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> Or maybe, just maybe you should do you "private" conversations in *private...?
> *
> As an individual you might still hold some entertainment value, but you need to get your soap opera aspirations separate from your trolling.
> 
> ...


You are an idiot.

As a driver, I know he probably meant well, but the driver is supposed to use good judgement, know when to keep your mouth shut; this was one of them.

w


Cableguynoe said:


> Fake story. Compliments hey other thread about what drivers should do and not do for 5 stars.
> This dude is playing us.


hat makes you folks think this is fake, this is a very possible story. I have heard some strange stuff, but I keep my mouth shut.



lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


 And you, the rider, why would you go into someone`s car, have a conversation and not expect anyone to hear you...you are just dumb!

Sorry for my typo regarding my question.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> You are an idiot.
> 
> As a driver, I know he probably meant well, but the driver is supposed to use good judgement, know when to keep your mouth shut; this was one of them.


Lol, you dimwit, can't you tell that this account belongs to a troll or a member with more time in his/her hands?
Half of the comments here are just sarcastic but you seem to be to stupid to get it. Go back to the hole you crawled from and if you don't like my opinions don't read them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> w
> 
> hat makes you folks think this is fake, this is a very possible story. I have heard some strange stuff, but I keep my mouth shut.


We know this guy. You don't. He's a troll.

And don't be calling people idiots or I'll suspend your account.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> We know this guy. You don't. He's a troll.
> 
> And don't be calling people idiots or I'll suspend your account.


suspend my account. I really do not care...seriously, you folks take things way too serious here. It`s only Uber!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> suspend my account. I really do not care...seriously, you folks take things way too serious here. It`s only Uber!


I actually don't have the power to suspend your account. Not taking this serious at all


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> We know this guy. You don't. He's a troll.
> 
> And don't be calling people idiots or I'll suspend your account.


I know that CableGuy, but I do enjoy reading your posts and responses. You seem pretty wise.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> I know that CableGuy, but I do enjoy reading your posts and responses. You seem pretty wise.


Finally someone says something smart around here!


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> You are an idiot.
> 
> As a driver, I know he probably meant well, but the driver is supposed to use good judgement, know when to keep your mouth shut; this was one of them.
> 
> ...





CenCal559 said:


> You are an idiot.
> 
> As a driver, I know he probably meant well, but the driver is supposed to use good judgement, know when to keep your mouth shut; this was one of them.
> 
> ...


 1 "Judge not, and ye shall not be judged..."
I hope you know, when to keep your mouth shut, especially when some words in your vocabulary you don't fully understand.
2 To all fans of Marvel - you just get another proof that their stories are very possible.
3 Because she is a nobility and loyal servants shall hear nothing and speak with permission only.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Hmmm this sounds oddly familiar. I picked up a pax the other night and he started a conversation with me. I asked him what he does and he told be he's an aspiring actor. I asked him how's that going for you and he told me ok but that he was really bummed because he thought he was going to get this part but didn't. But then he goes on saying that what made it worse is that he was with this girl that wouldn't shut the bleep up on the whole way home in an uber they were taking. He also said this girl was super annoying because she was a birch and she was super in love with him. He said he would rather eat a sausage then have her as a gf. I said she probably means well, he said probably but I could care less about her. He did go to say that the uber driver said something to him that made him feel better. He was surprised that a complete stranger would take the time to say something positive to someone he didn't know. He said after the drivers kind words he was happy because it made the girl he was with stfu. LMFAO. 
P.s. he also said she kept trying to hold his hands that made him more uncomfortable because she sweated like a pig through he hands. He started laughing and said he scratched his balls when she wasn't looking so she had ball germs on her hands too.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

OGT said:


> Hmmm this sounds oddly familiar. I picked up a pax the other night and he started a conversation with me. I asked him what he does and he told be he's an aspiring actor. I asked him how's that going for you and he told me ok but that he was really bummed because he thought he was going to get this part but didn't. But then he goes on saying that what made it worse is that he was with this girl that wouldn't shut the bleep up on the whole way home in an uber they were taking. He also said this girl was super annoying because she was a birch and she was super in love with him. He said he would rather eat a sausage then have her as a gf. I said she probably means well, he said probably but I could care less about her. He did go to say that the uber driver said something to him that made him feel better. He was surprised that a complete stranger would take the time to say something positive to someone he didn't know. He said after the drivers kind words he was happy because it made the girl he was with stfu. LMFAO.
> P.s. he also said she kept trying to hold his hands that made him more uncomfortable because she sweated like a pig through he hands. He started laughing and said he scratched his balls when she wasn't looking so she had ball germs on her hands too.


Pfft.... lol.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Well forum members here,lilCindy has dissolved into thin air.No where tobe seen.


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Speedyracer said:


> View attachment 136164
> View attachment 136166


How exciting


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

george manousaridis said:


> Well forum members here,lilCindy has dissolved into thin air.No where tobe seen.


*Watch out ! lilCindy through Darwinian evolution!*


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Statia said:


> Tell her how cute you are you might get an answer. Correction tell her how cute she is then you'll get an answer.
> .


unless he's old, you know like 30 or something... lilCindy really hates older people. Someday she will realize everyone ages, it's one of the only guarantees in life.



Statia said:


> I think we should start with the heavy dosage of antipsychotic drugs before we get into the psychotherapy session


I'd prefer she received some old school shock treatment... Not how they do it now. Old school leather straps, a bite pad and high voltage...



Ribak said:


> way back in 1981 while the BoSox were visiting Seattle).


careful, lilCindy Will have you banned from her thread for being too old!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Statia said:


> So Cindy is using this forum so drivers can validate whether she has common sense or not? Desperation has no limits. This thread is no longer funny it's now pathetic. ManeshPatel wherever you are you're still number one for UP. You make us laugh at least!


Statia - Manesh periodically replies to UP members, but for some strange reason he sends his posts to me to post 

_Sweeetist Lady statia I reads you thinking wurds and cant agrees more with suchs. These peopls that thnki comming to the UP is easy pzs is not good thinkings. I Manesh have spend many many long and long times to generate and genisous my mind and typings. Clearly this tinycindy persons dos not do sames. Give in the opportunitys I would instruct her how rightly to make posts and musings but this is impossibl with some persons of this mood and thinkings. Full of what I says is dont take the ubers and walk she needs and does. If these do no make suitabl then get merried and go to kichen where she stands and stands and think how better her life wwas be in the trunks!

Nicly and thank you come again

Me, Manesh_


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


I feel for ya. Look, I try real hard not to listen to my riders, I turn on the radio etc and try to listen only to it ( but sometimes riders talk too loud ). But, that driver was extremely rude, that's just not right.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Statia - Manesh periodically replies to UP members, but for some strange reason he sends his posts to me to post
> 
> _Sweeetist Lady statia I reads you thinking wurds and cant agrees more with suchs. These peopls that thnki comming to the UP is easy pzs is not good thinkings. I Manesh have spend many many long and long times to generate and genisous my mind and typings. Clearly this tinycindy persons dos not do sames. Give in the opportunitys I would instruct her how rightly to make posts and musings but this is impossibl with some persons of this mood and thinkings. Full of what I says is dont take the ubers and walk she needs and does. If these do no make suitabl then get merried and go to kichen where she stands and stands and think how better her life wwas be in the trunks!
> 
> ...


Why thank you Manesh. That was very sweet.


----------



## Hoodat (Apr 29, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


Are we there yet ,went to sleep @ "I am" !!!!! **


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

This just in from lilCindy - _Manesh, if that's really your name. I do not appreciate your insensitivities to my situation. I am a white and young pretty and educated female in America. Whatever your issues are with drivers in your country have nothing to do with myself. And I would not be surprised if you too are not a fat and hairy person like this nosey driver I had to endure! I bet your wife hates you and your kitchen (learn to spell please). And I have no idea, nor do I want to know, what your "trunk" is! In America we treat our women with respect and would never consider putting them in a trunk. Now, I have an appointment at the spa and Uber is out front, charging me 11 cents a minute to wait, I might add.

Toodles_


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> This just in from lilCindy - _Manesh, if that's really your name. I do not appreciate your insensitivities to my situation. I am a white and young pretty and educated female in America. Whatever your issues are with drivers in your country have nothing to do with myself. And I would not be surprised if you too are not a fat and hairy person like this nosey driver I had to endure! I bet your wife hates you and your kitchen (learn to spell please). And I have no idea, nor do I want to know, what your "trunk" is! In America we treat our women with respect and would never consider putting them in a trunk. Now, I have an appointment at the spa and Uber is out front, charging me 11 cents a minute to wait, I might add.
> 
> Toodles_


lol, you guys are just crazy!


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

DenverRose said:


> lol, you guys are just crazy!


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


Tell your "man" to man up.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Number one item of importance in lilcindy's self-description is "white". I am not terribly surprised by that.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

yojimboguy said:


> Number one item of importance in lilcindy's self-description is "white". I am not terribly surprised by that.


I feel like I should be offended :/

At least im not fat or hairy, just old...


----------



## Jdemonto (Aug 10, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


That's hilarious! Your in a car with a driver, your not in a confessional!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I am still steaming about what happened Saturday night in an Uber I was taking back home.
> 
> I was taking an Uber home with a good male friend of mine. He is a guy I like, but I'm in the friend zone.
> He just had a tryout for the main part of a play. He has spent a lot of time and energy preparing for this tryout. It was a very important thing for him to get this part. Saturday night, he learned this role went to someone else. He was clearly heartbroken by this news.
> ...


Cindy, I must humbly disagree. I would not find this rude at all. He cared enough to try and be supportive of another person who was feeling low. Forgive me here but think you were not kind thinking he is not people, he is your driver and should know his place.

Don't mean to be contrary and guess you didn't ask for thoughts.

I would have done just what this driver did. Like your fellow passenger, if ya wanted privacy on the matter, don't discuss it in front of others. Especially in other's close, small space like a car. He could not help but hear.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Cindy Honey Bunney,

Where art thou??? LOL


----------

